# best track designs for 4 lane racing?



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

So I'm still kicking around some track plans for two 4x8's end to end. I may not get that much real estate, but I figure if my wife goes to sleep early and she wakes up to an already built track in the garage  .... Anyway, from looking at what the race tracks are at the national races, it looks like less is more--long straights w/minimal curves. My plans on the "slotman" software take up alot of real estate with very little scenery room. Is it better to have a well thought out raceway with lots of track or a faster one with longer straights? I think that combining the two gives the best result. Just FYI, I'm planning on using two superinternational sets as my track to begin with. I'll try and post a plan or two if I can figure it out.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*4 lane tracks*

This track was at a national race.  Wiz 4 lane 
If you look at Mascar website they have some pics of tracks they run on along Wizzard website, nationals page in the links has some nationals tracks..
Hope this helps..


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

How would you like your track to be? This may sound corny, but the best track is the one you made.


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

One thing I found was my 4x10 table was too small. 16 feet long would be about right though. The faster cars like turbos and superG+ dont even get up to speed on a 9-10 foot straight section. You can still hear RPM's climbing. SO on that note, do yourself a favor and at least have one straight thats 15ft+ long so you can get some speed. Even if you just had one really long straight and all the rest with twisty turns it would be better than not having a long straight. My track is very fast for a 10 ft table based on design but at the same time its not long enough. Just my .02 on speed. Good luck with whatever you build. For the record Greg Braun's site has many nice 4-lane setups planned out to pick from.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Have you considered GAR? I think it goes on sale on Friday. Looks like they have some amazing pieces.

http://www.bradstracks.com/Granite_Archer_Raceways.htm


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dean, Thank you for posting this link. GAR appears to offer some well thought out track with a great deal of options. It'll be spendy no doubt. Still, I'm looking forward to some reviews. It appears to have most of the advantages of routed track without being permanently affixed, and the changing of an existing track wouldn't be hostaged/encumbered by continuous rail. 

The idea of being able to change things up if so desired is very appealing.

A nifty design for sure.

Bill


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I do have a rough idea of prices if anyone can't wait until friday, based on figures I saw before they removed them.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ok, what happens?*



Montoya1 said:


> I do have a rough idea of prices if anyone can't wait until friday, based on figures I saw before they removed them.


What happens Friday?

Scott


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

noddaz said:


> What happens Friday?
> 
> Scott


We start calling out banks for a second mortgage


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Crimnick said:


> We start calling out banks for a second mortgage


LMAO Crimnick!  

I'll wager there'll be a glut of plastic sectional track available on the Bay if the GAR system works as good as it looks and there are no bugs.

BH


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would love to upgrade to something like that.  rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

noddaz said:


> What happens Friday?
> 
> Scott


 
 That is when GAR launches, at least I think so. Certainly Mike Block is making noises along those lines. When they had prices up before I added several sections to my birthday list (!) with prices in GBP.

For example I had eight GAR 22'', 22.5 degree 4 lane track curves (lane colours starting from outside yellow, red, blue, white) as £75.00 and six GAR 25'', 22.5 degree 4 lane track curves (lane colours starting from outside yellow, red, blue, white) as £83.00


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> LMAO Crimnick!
> 
> I'll wager there'll be a glut of plastic sectional track available on the Bay if the GAR system works as good as it looks and there are no bugs.
> 
> BH


 What I'm hoping is that everyone will ask for, as I have, GAR-Tomy adapters so that the phase in and therefore the wallet pain can be gradual (Remember my club build room fillers!). Word from Mike is that GAR will not be doing them but BradsTracks might.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Phasing in is a good idea.

At those prices, my yet-to-be-born grandkids should have a pretty nice oval suitable for set-up on a nightstand.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Scafremon said:


> Phasing in is a good idea.
> 
> At those prices, my yet-to-be-born grandkids should have a pretty nice oval suitable for set-up on a nightstand.


I did not think it worked out so bad, but then you have to remember I have seen samples and the quality is exceptional. Take the 22'' for example, that is like buying a Tomy 18'' with a 21'' outside it and each one costs $18. That is a fair wack but it is not outrageous.

As for adapters to Tomy my hope is enough people request them that they become a reality. I have $500 to spend on GAR this year but only if the adapters are made or I can fashion my own...


----------

